# First spawn : Lots of pics



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

So this is my first time breeding  I am so excited!

My fry are now 1 week old.... I have a couple q's
When should I introduce the sponge filter into the tank?
I have tested my water twice, 1st time a couple days after the fry were free swimming and I tested it yesterday once again and levels are fine. No big issues there.

when should i do my first water change?

here are pics of the male and female and the babies.....
Do you think the male is a super delta or halfmoon??? hes about 4 months old, i bought him at a LFS and he was so tiny...the size of a young female... prob about 2 months ago....


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I added a sponge filter at 1.5 weeks just for movement so i didnt get the gooey surface, and i did my first waterchange on day 4-5, levels stay great but the growth stunting hormone they release on each other is why i change it daily these days xD


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, your male and female are amazing! I can't wait to see the babies when they are older! I bet there going to be adorable.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am thinking you might get a lot of delta's because I dont know the females background or what her tail is really, but in anycase they will be amazing and you might get a few HM's too


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh man!! They're SO tiny!! I want them all  The mom and dad fish are very stunning indeed!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww so cute can't wait for mines. i will go to your house and take them XPP (not really [or was i??]) very beautiful parents (mines are gonna be only red i think) your female looks like a delta tail =]]. i love to see there coloration. keep us posted ;]]


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Whoa, didnt know people responded! Lol

Btw the female is a halfmoon. 
The male im thinking is a super delta hes not as big as a halfmoon. But my babies are already growing all are different sizes, does that usually happen so many diff sizes?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

idk XP 
lucky you spawned a HM female i don't have one. but ama have one soon when my fries are adults yay! =D
i bet your gonna gorgeous babies and congrats on your first spawn =]


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you!!!!! I hope my fry make it !!

First water change tom! Almost 2 weeks Old!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow they just grow up so fast don't they?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes they do! Sooo interesting but im dying to see what they look like!!! After this im definitely going to keep breeding. 

I dont know how its so much work, you know what maybe im used to cleaning like 20-35 tanks twice a week so its nothing for me lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah I dont consider it that hard beyond the special foods and water changes... lol and I am excited too to see what they look like I want to see them and maybe if you have extra buy some


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha yeah! My microworms are still going strong now at 2 weeks old! Lol im glad  i will definitely sell some  im so curious to what they will look like and tail type!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

sooo here are my babies now at 4 weeks old 

question: what frozen foods can i introduce now or soon? I have already started baby brine shrimp.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Aw, so cute! I didn't start fozen foods till 2 months, but my first spawn has always been on the smaller side. I'm trying to 'power grow' this new spawn, feeding pretty much 4-6 x a day (I have 4 snails scavenging the tank)

I have a sponge filter going from the beginning. That way it is already cycled. I have it set to about a bubble a second in the beginning, from spawning. Then about once a week I increase the bubbles.

I don't fill my spawning tanks, so I introduce a gallon of water a day on a drip, after the first week. By the time they are 2 weeks, I start carefully doing water changes.

The first spawn, I used airline, rigid and flexible, and I sucked up many a fry. This time I'm putting pantyhose or something and just going to change water daily and not worry about all the crap on the bottom until they are much bigger. When it gets really dirty I'll take my little medicine dropper and remove some. Tedious, but I don't want to have to constantly worry about sucking up the babies.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah Iv only been using frozen baby brine shrimp i mainly feed microworms.

I put a sponge filter in there at 2 weeks, and my tank is probably 3/4 full. I havent seen them come up for air just yet...

the bubbles are Id say not enough to move the surface but in the area the sponge filter is the water surface does move. Im sure its okay though they dont look like it effects them at all!

I have one apple snail in there and never realized how much they POOP! holy lol. I do 50% water changes everyday, most of the time i accidently suck up fry but today i didnt 

what did you feed your fry?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

my fry are now 5 weeks old....
here are some pics


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you find that they eat the frozen bbs without trouble? I always read that you shouldn't feed frozen because they don't move and stimulate the natural hunting instincts of the fry.

But your babies look great! And feeding frozen would be soooo much easier then hatching and feeding live!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

WiccanWisdom said:


> Do you find that they eat the frozen bbs without trouble? I always read that you shouldn't feed frozen because they don't move and stimulate the natural hunting instincts of the fry.
> 
> But your babies look great! And feeding frozen would be soooo much easier then hatching and feeding live!


Nooo way! Lol my babies LOVE the frozen bbs! I feed it alot! I am just trying to feed frozen daphnia now and they hate it lol i hope they get used to it lol. Im waiting for my grindal worms ! Then i will start that but im kinda scared i hope they arent gross! Lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

By far though they love the microworms!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are adorable!!


----------



## AHaskell5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats on your first spawn! XD They look adoreable , Im excited to see what sort of colors theyll have!


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

Commenting so I can follow!!!  they are so cute!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! Cant wait to see full colour on them


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

AWWW.. They are cute as. It'll be interesting to see what they look like once they are bigger..
Congratulations..
Im going to try breeding mine in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Yours are about two weeks older then mine. xD At first i feared mine were growing super slow but they look about the same as yours at 4 weeks.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

My spawns are slow growers to mostly because I am lazy and have no reason to rush their growth...


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine grow slower mostly because of temp. My tank is a steady 78 because the heater i have is preset. This kills off weaker fry so i have smaller spawns, which is easier on me for jarring as i breed for hobby not to sell xD.

I'm working on getting better heaters though since i found some adjustables online for under $10 each and the presets at walmart are more then that.

It's been a while since i've spawned though and i was just worried that my no-live-food was putting them way behind.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah mine mainly grew so slow because I didnt start water changes until after 2 weeks old and was doing them maybe every other day until around 3.5-4 weeks. Now im doing them everyday and feeding alot more as well. I feed probably 4-5 times a day, and in the past two weeks they have grown ALOT. I am moving them into a 20 gallon long tank today or tomorrow....  so they have more room to grow!!! Excited to see colour, they already have some sort of colour on them but not enough to see what colour they will be........


----------



## Noemi (Jul 9, 2011)

can't wait to see their color!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOO its been a long time since I posted pics of my fry! So here they are at 11.5 weeks now.... starting with my largest baby of the group & my favourite, the one I will definitely be keeping!!!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

OK. Let me start by saying WOW.. and congrats...
They are ALL BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

LOVE the "faceoff" picture (#7)... gotta love those betta attitudes!
Fantastic job raising those babies! They are gorgeous!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! Now the process of sexing them isnt easy for me!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

They are beautiful, mine are now 7 weeks old but don't have the finnage that yours does, I can't wait till they do. Your colors are beautiful. my pair was both from Tailand and the fry seem to be really healthy, as yours does. Good luck with them, they are awesome so far.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

*gasp* They're SO gorgeous!!!! The large one you're keeping is just... wow.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful fry! There are some real keepers there. Do I detect a couple of DT's?


----------



## checkerzelda (Oct 15, 2011)

They're amazing...it's just incredible how much variety, shapes and colours you can have from a single spawn. Well done!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! yes I have quite a few DT's  The largest fry has been my favourite for a couple weeks now.... Hes gorgeous...I have so many colours lol its gonna be tough giving them up!


----------



## LunaRedmoon (Nov 9, 2011)

ooooh i wish i was near you where i could get a female dt.... they are beautiful!


----------



## trumpet4life375 (Jun 8, 2011)

my goodness they are so pretty! i am in LOVE, lol  i really want to do some breeding, but i dont have the room unfortunately  my mother already thinks im crazy for having my 7 betta sorority and my little 3 gallon! ill only be able to breed when i start to get my own place.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

don't be surprise that you breed hm/delta and get dt out of it....
that's how breeder correct there hm line....
to have clean edge....
or it's from a dt spawn....


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow congratulations. I hope my fry turn out as beautiful as yours! Great job with them, and your yellow HMPKDT is amazing! Love him.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning fry.  I LOVE the black and yellow ones.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, what gorgeous babies and such a variety of color. Maybe someday i will get the opportunity to try at least one spawn


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you! 

The father was actually what i thought was a turquoise butterfly but turned out to be a marble i think thats why i got so much variety. I had one betta turn to white and now i have 4.... Its crazy they go from really colourful and stripey to almost completely white!

I have to still seperate them.... They are starting to rip fins! Ive been sick all week! They are now 13 weeks!!!


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Pictures please


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been told that butterflyis are marbles.


----------

